# Which Hawaiian island



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Which island in Hawaii would you go to?

I am in Maui right now and have also been on the big island.

I found the big island cheaper and a lot more fruit available for a cheaper price. Less crowded and less traffic. Also a lot more farms to visit on the big island.

Maui I find has much better beaches because the lava rock has had time to erode. The big island has active lava flows and volcanic activity.

I find it funny no one seems to want to go to the big island even though it has a lot to offer. Maui however is still fun and again great beaches.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

My wife and I are planning a trip to Hawii. We talked about Maui at first but she has her heart set on the big island. 

Have fun.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

I have been to four and spent extensive time on Oahu. Kauai is the most incredibly beautiful IMO. What is great is that Oahu, Kauai, Big Island and Maui are all great yet different.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Only been to Oahu where others have gone to Oahu and Kauai ... they said they preferred Kauai for being quieter. They probably won't skip Oahu as they have cousins who live there.

Some other thoughts ...
http://www.gohawaii.com/statewide/choose-an-island/


Cheers


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I've been to Oahu twice, Maui four times, and each of Kauai and Hawaii once. 

Maui is by far my favourite for the rich natural diversity it has between north and south and wet (Hana) and it has enough people to have a variety of things to do. Great whale watching in season as well.

As others say, Kauai is perhaps the most rugged and beautiful an I like it second best. It is where I also took the helicopter tour of the rugged island.

Oahu is, for the most part, overpopulated and another concrete jungle (Honolulu) and tourist trap (Waikiki). Good for the shopping and night life (clubbing) set, i.e .those in the 20-40 demographic, and those with money. Pearl Harbour is the only place I really enjoyed, albeit babe watching on Waikiki is worth some time too.

The Big Island is big... loaded with young volcanic rock, but not much in the way of 'life' and not very much spectacular scenery. Even the 'wet' coast around Hilo is not nearly as dramatic as the 'wet' coast around Hana on Maui. The big draw on Hawaii is the active volcano and the numerous active lava flows over the past century are quite dramatic. If the volcano is active enough to have an active lava flow it is worth a helicopter tour over it. For me, I've been there and done that.

All in all, it depends on what one is really looking for. As Nelley said, each of the 4 are quite different, so for first timers, it is hard to go wrong with any of them.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I have been to the big three. Kauai was most beautiful, Maui the best all around vacation but Oahu offered the most variety. Honolulu for shopping, eating modestly. Waikiki for beach people-watching. Extreme surfing at remote beaches. Probably the best place to live (outside Waikiki). Expensive though.

But Oahu offers calm waters on the east side due to reefs. Great for kayaking and paddle-boarding. On the west side, there are no reefs so it is big surf, same as the north shore. Lots to see and do.

(Same latitude as PV but with rain every day rather than a rainy season. When the daily rains came at 5 am we loved it, but when they came at 5 pm, we did not like it so much.)


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Altered I have wanted to see pearl harbor but I did not want to see another huge city of traffic so that is why I have not been there yet. Maui is great but very expensive I have found. On the big island you have to want to explore the coffee and all the other farms they have there to get the most out of it. White pineapple for example I could get everywhere on the big island but it is almost unheard of in Maui.

Still for relaxation on the beach Maui is better if this is what you are looking for. Also like you say the road to Hana is pretty nice.

Olivaw if you go to the big island you must rent a car to get to explore all the farms and the island. The roads are all good and the traffic is not to bad. I stayed right in Kona on the beach instead of a resort so I could walk around all the different cafes and restaurants whenever I wanted to. If you go there just to sit and relax it may get a little boring.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Agreed the thing to do on the Big Island is to get around and visit all 'rural' things. One needs to be aware there is quite a lot of windshield time getting to the various places (relative to Maui that is). It is not called the Big Island for nothing.

The big issue on Maui is the 2 lane highway between the Aquarium and Lahaina (if one stays in the Lahaina and north area). It bogs down most afternoons to virtually 'stop and go'.

To the trekkers and hikers in the crowd, backpacking the north coast of Kauai from the Princeville area would be one of life's great experiences. I am too old (and out of shape) to do that now.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

We visited Hawaii a couple of times recently on cruise ships. Those experiences were enjoyable but sterile. We were impressed by Hilo and Kona but from what is being said, it sounds like the big island may not be ideal for us. My wife dislikes driving and she's the first to admit that she is easily bored. Maui may offer her the opportunity to do the things that she loves which include beach time, casual walks and browsing local shops and casual restaurants.

Me, I am easy to please - good weather and some good books to read.

This thread is very timely for my wife and I. We're in the planning stages and expect to travel in late September or October.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Great thread. I've never been to Hawaii but now live in a city that has direct affordable direct flights there, so I want to go!

I'm not interested in shopping or anything touristy. Definitely wish to avoid concrete jungles, bars, night life - none of that. My surfing lifestyle means getting to bed early, get a solid sleep, up early and get to the ocean.

I love natural scenery, trees, walking on beaches and swimming. I won't be sitting on the beach and drinking, but rather spending most of my time in the water (a few hours a day). Swimmable and surfable are my primary criteria, along with reasonably good amenities near the ocean - bathrooms & surfboard rentals.

I'm a cautious surfer and solo traveler, not a thrill-seeker, so I prefer environments where I won't get killed ... ideally, surfing with a sand bottom (not reef), with reasonable numbers of other surfers & people around as opposed to isolated spots.

I also love seeing some forest, and I've been to other south pacific islands where I loved walking and hiking around rain forest.

Can anyone suggest the right island? As a solo traveler, I'm also interested in low-crime destinations suitable for driving around on my own and discovering beaches and surfing spots.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

james4beach said:


> Great thread. I've never been to Hawaii but now live in a city that has direct affordable direct flights there, so I want to go!
> 
> I'm not interested in shopping or anything touristy. Definitely wish to avoid concrete jungles, bars, night life - none of that. My surfing lifestyle means getting to bed early, get a solid sleep, up early and get to the ocean.
> 
> ...



with a prospectus like that, lots of folks would want to go with you .each:

.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

james4beach said:


> Great thread. I've never been to Hawaii but now live in a city that has direct affordable direct flights there, so I want to go!
> 
> I'm not interested in shopping or anything touristy. Definitely wish to avoid concrete jungles, bars, night life - none of that. My surfing lifestyle means getting to bed early, get a solid sleep, up early and get to the ocean.
> 
> ...


I think Kauai offers the best combo for what you are looking for.

I would check out the North Shore of Kauai in the Hanalei Bay/Princeville area if surfing in winter months. Saw lots of surfers there that time of year. During the summer, the best surfing on Kauai is on the south shore in the Poipu Beach area. We've been to both places (but not surfing) and watched some championship surfing off Hanalei Bay one year. Then there is the awesome scenery and places to go visit, including waterfalls, etc. Hanalei is a neat village and is also nearest the trailhead for backpacking into the North Shore. There are many condos (and expensive golfing resorts) in Princeville perhaps 10km east of Hanalei but that caters mostly to the rich/golfing set.

The best surfing in all of Hawaii is the north shore of Oahu and I've watched surfing there in February. They hold championships there and there are quite a few people around. That surfing is more professional though and many times, the flags are up for dangerous undertows. I wouldn't recommend that unless you are truly a professional.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

On the safety side James no matter where I have been on the islands I have never felt threatened or worried for my safety. The people are very laid back and slow moving but really nice.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

AltaRed said:


> I think Kauai offers the best combo for what you are looking for.


+1

My thoughts exactly. Hiking up the Waimea canyon. Surfing off Poipu.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the great tips, I really appreciate the ideas

When do you think is the best time to go? I bet it gets crowded from December to January with all the winter travellers. Is it OK to go at other times?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Kauai is not nearly as popular as Maui or Oahu. I was there in February 2015 and never felt like it was crowded. Occasionally the highway between the airport and Poipu gets slow but it is narrow 2 lane blacktop anyway. The north shore around Hanalei Bay never felt all that crowded either. Parking lots along the beaches can be full but they are not that big to begin with. Recognize the whole island only has 67,000 permanent people and the biggest place, Lihue, only has 6500 people and the Poipu area is in the order of 1000 but very spread out over the beach condos/hotels and the actual village/hamlet itself. Tourists probably triple Poipu's pemanent population.

Hawaii in general is expensive around Christmas. I don't think it matters much Jan-Feb-Mar and no idea what it is like in summer (except more humid and hotter).


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

I have been to Hawaii many times in the last 40 years. Oahu is just too busy for me but should be visited at least once - Pearl Harbor and Polynesian Cultural Center are definitely worth visiting. Have visited Maui in every month except July and August. June and September can be a little hot if trade winds are not present. We now always stay in the Kihei area because we feel it has the best weather. Kihei is also the best place for reasonable accomodation since there are a number of condos available for vacation rental. The area has great beaches. A rental car is a must. West Jet has direct flights Calgary to Maui from mid December to end of April.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm aiming to do a March trip to Hawaii, possibly Maui or Kauai. Thanks, Numbersman61 - the Kihei region of Maui looks like a good option.

One concern I have with Kauai is that it sounds like there's more rain in the winter months. For those of you who have been to both islands, is Maui significantly more crowded then Kauai in March? Which destination is less rainy?

I've narrowed down my possible destinations to Kauai south shore, or Maui west shore (Kihei).


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

All of the islands get rain but seldom rainy days. The wettest place is the south shore of Kauai because the Waimea Canyon is there and there is also the only navigable river in the islands (Fern Grotto). But Poipu is probably the least wet on the island.

By comparison, Maui is arid!


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

If you like Kihei you would love staying in downtown Lahaina. Not for those that like resort atmospheres though.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

AltaRed said:


> Oahu is, for the most part, overpopulated and another concrete jungle (Honolulu) and tourist trap (Waikiki).





james4beach said:


> I'm not interested in shopping or anything touristy. Definitely wish to avoid concrete jungles, bars, night life - none of that. My surfing lifestyle means getting to bed early, get a solid sleep, up early and get to the ocean.


Don't get scared off of Oahu.

I read all these things too after we booked a spur of the moment cheap ticket to Honolulu a few years ago. I was dismayed - I picked the crappy island by accident!

Nonsense. It was a beautiful paradise, and has the best or equal of everything Hawaii has to offer. City, beaches, mountains, jungles, etc. I hear top notch surfing too, James, though I never tried. 

Kauaii and Maui were nice too, Kauaii for the jungle, Maui for the beaches and landscape. Haven't been to big island yet.

If all but one island were going to sink into the ocean, I'd probably choose to save Oahu... or maybe Maui. It's a toss-up.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I didn't think I would enjoy Oahu in July, seeing as I don't like a humid Canadian summer nor touristy places.

Loved it. Cool breeze off the ocean makes the weather perfect, bit humid in the jungle. Great hiking everywhere you go, very unique things to see and many are free. Waikiki beach is overcrowded but the island is encircled with wide open beaches. You kinda need wheels to get around. Bring snorkel gear unless you want to rent kayaks or boards at tourist prices. If you eat at a flashy tourist rooftop you tend to overpay for ok food but there's lots of great food for reasonable prices hiding in between.

Haven't been to any of the other islands I think I would like them more if they have less traffic and city.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Was in Waikiki in August 2017. It is a big city and a bit to much for me but it would be great for those looking for good restaurants and nightlife. On the beach at the Outrigger I stayed at there was a good takeout steak shack for a inexpensive lunch that I found.

I also found the shrimp trucks were pretty good out on the North Shore. However like m3s said you need to rent a car to truly experience all the island has to offer.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Eder said:


> If you like Kihei you would love staying in downtown Lahaina. Not for those that like resort atmospheres though.


+1. Just don’t get sucked into Fleetwoods for dinner. By all means visit the photo shop and bar below, however.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

We've been to Oahu, Maui, Kauai, and the big island over the last decade during the fall months staying at VRBO's. Generally speaking, I don't think one can go wrong with any of the islands because each have their urban/retail areas and more scenic areas, though in varying proportions and degrees. Though, IMO, you need to choose the area where you stay wisely. 
IIRC, we stayed in the Kaanapali area on Maui which had quick access to the Lahaina area but a bit of a trek to the other areas of the island like Haleakala. In Kauai, we stayed on the east/northeast side which has good access to a number of beaches but it was a bit of a trek to the south. 

+1 that car rental is a must but also have to be caution of car break-ins and trying to not keep stuff in the car, even in the trunk.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks. I'm planning on doing the car rental, was just going to use Enterprise at the airport. Is that how you'd do it? Enterprise has always treated me well including with damage incidents (once for several thousand$) which is why I like sticking with them.

I also plan doing the VRBO. I know of vrbo.com and booking.com, are there other web sites you'd check as well?

Very glad to hear that I can't go wrong with either island


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Similar to VRBO or AirBnB I noticed Turo is popular in Hawaii where people rent out their personal vehicles.. not sure it's worth it considering insurance liability but interesting concept. When I was there every single rental on Oahu was taken and they were supposed to boat more in, and in classic rental car style it's first come first served unless you have the frequent flyer status. As a result I was car pooling people around a lot and lent the car away to get a motorbike for awhile. Too much traffic on Oahu for real motorbiking though.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

james4beach said:


> Thanks. I'm planning on doing the car rental, was just going to use Enterprise at the airport. Is that how you'd do it? Enterprise has always treated me well including with damage incidents (once for several thousand$) which is why I like sticking with them.
> 
> I also plan doing the VRBO. I know of vrbo.com and booking.com, are there other web sites you'd check as well?
> 
> Very glad to hear that I can't go wrong with either island


If you own a GPS, bring it with you. 

Several years ago I stayed at one of these condos in Maui. Very pleasant and economical. 

http://www.sunnysouthmaui.com


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Book your car thru Costco.


----------



## Calmoney (Dec 19, 2013)

I have been to all the islands, and they are all great. I prefer Maui, and have been there 9 times. Now we always stay in Kihei, usually across from the Kamaole beaches, they are beautiful. I use VRBO, and the beaches are right across the street. I just use whatever car rental company will give me the best deal. When you get off the plane, if going to Maui, one person should head straight to the shuttle buses for the car rental company, have your significant other wait for the luggage at the airport. You won't believe how great this will work as everyone else waits for the luggage and then they all go to the car rental place....longggg line ups. The rental place is only a few minutes from the airport.
If you arrive during the day, it is also nice to head to Costco, as it is close to the airport and the food / especially meat / alcohol is less than the food stores, sometimes substantially. Almost every condo have BBQ's around the pool area, so grab some steaks for after a tough day in paradise. 
All islands are wonderful, but for the most consistently perfect weather, a blend of lots to do as well as a laid back feel, can't beat Maui.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

+1 We've been using Costco for nearly all of our car rentals of late, part of which is that we want to stick with one of the larger brands. Enterprise is one of the options. 

I believe we also used Homeaway.com to get accommodations for one of the trips.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Calmoney said:


> I have been to all the islands, and they are all great. I prefer Maui, and have been there 9 times. Now we always stay in Kihei, usually across from the Kamaole beaches, they are beautiful. I use VRBO, and the beaches are right across the street. I just use whatever car rental company will give me the best deal. When you get off the plane, if going to Maui, one person should head straight to the shuttle buses for the car rental company, have your significant other wait for the luggage at the airport. You won't believe how great this will work as everyone else waits for the luggage and then they all go to the car rental place....longggg line ups. The rental place is only a few minutes from the airport.
> If you arrive during the day, it is also nice to head to Costco, as it is close to the airport and the food / especially meat / alcohol is less than the food stores, sometimes substantially. Almost every condo have BBQ's around the pool area, so grab some steaks for after a tough day in paradise.
> All islands are wonderful, but for the most consistently perfect weather, a blend of lots to do as well as a laid back feel, can't beat Maui.


Thanks for the great info!


----------



## pacman (Sep 6, 2009)

Been to all the islands, probably a total of about 30 times. Go twice every year now like clockwork.
In Kauai right now as a matter of fact.
The Big Island is by far our favorite. As others have noted, you do have to be willing to drive a bit.
We actually find the beaches to be best on the BI, but you have to know where to go.
Maui is nice, but has become way too busy for us.
Kauai might be our favorite island if it didn't rain so much. Have been here a week now, and there is a quite a bit of rain every day. Have to search for the sun. The traffic is also REALLY bad driving through the Kapaa area.
We will likely never return to Oahu, been there many times, but way way too busy for us. Not what we are looking for in a relaxing holiday.
We almost always rent a car through Costco - almost always the cheapest and get the second driver for free.
For first-timers I would probably go with Maui.

pacman


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I spent today doing research on the surfing situation (my main focus for the trip is surfing)... phoned up dozens of surf schools and board shops on the islands. From a winter surfing perspective it looks like my options come down to:

1. Kauai on the south, Poipu
2. Maui in the Lahaina/Kaanapali area, probably the best surfing options
3. Maui around Kihei


----------



## pacman (Sep 6, 2009)

james4beach said:


> I spent today doing research on the surfing situation (my main focus for the trip is surfing)... phoned up dozens of surf schools and board shops on the islands. From a winter surfing perspective it looks like my options come down to:
> 
> 1. Kauai on the south, Poipu
> 2. Maui in the Lahaina/Kaanapali area, probably the best surfing options
> 3. Maui around Kihei


J4B
Don't know anything about surfing, but there were a ton of surfers out on Hanalei Bay Beach (North Kauai) yesterday when we were there. Not a huge surf, but sure seemed bigger than the Kaanapali beach in Maui whenever we've been there.

pacman


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

pacman said:


> Don't know anything about surfing, but there were a ton of surfers out on Hanalei Bay Beach (North Kauai) yesterday when we were there. Not a huge surf, but sure seemed bigger than the Kaanapali beach in Maui whenever we've been there.


Thanks pacman, yes I've read that Hanalei Bay is a good surfing spot. That's an option for me, but it's pretty much the only safe spot for a beginner/intermediate surfer and the rest of the north side is too dangerous for my skill level.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

pacman said:


> We almost always rent a car through Costco - almost always the cheapest and get the second driver for free.





milhouse said:


> +1 We've been using Costco for nearly all of our car rentals of late, part of which is that we want to stick with one of the larger brands. Enterprise is one of the options.


I don't have a Costco membership but would get one if the overall cost of rental is better than other options.

For example if I look up an Enterprise car rental from OGG airport (Maui) from February 5 to 12, one week, the cost at the Enterprise web site is 461 USD total.

If I log into Enterprise using my existing membership, the price comes down to 441 USD.

Then I tried through the Costco web site and I'm seeing 421 USD for the same thing. So it's definitely cheaper, but not by much. Does this kind of discount consistently show up throughout the US mainland too? It might be worth getting the Costco membership purely to benefit from this at all my car rentals.

By the way... those car rentals look pretty expensive, more than I pay in California even during peak times.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Thanks pacman, yes I've read that Hanalei Bay is a good surfing spot. That's an option for me, but it's pretty much the only safe spot for a beginner/intermediate surfer and the rest of the north side is too dangerous for my skill level.


When we stayed at Poipu, there were surfers from dawn to dusk and we were told that it is the most consistent surf anywhere.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I used the surf school in Lahaina...very good but you will tire of the minimal surf quickly.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

kcowan said:


> When we stayed at Poipu, there were surfers from dawn to dusk and we were told that it is the most consistent surf anywhere.


Very interesting! Which month was that?



Eder said:


> I used the surf school in Lahaina...very good but you will tire of the minimal surf quickly.


I'm concerned about that too. Which month was that? The problem in winter is that the surf is small in Lahaina (and non existent in Kihei), but it's too crazy and dangerous on the north side.


----------



## dadaswell (Jan 6, 2016)

james4beach said:


> I don't have a Costco membership but would get one if the overall cost of rental is better than other options.
> 
> For example if I look up an Enterprise car rental from OGG airport (Maui) from February 5 to 12, one week, the cost at the Enterprise web site is 461 USD total.
> 
> ...


It's worth the Costco membership as you may want to buy your food at Costco while in HA
waii....way cheaper there (booze too) than any other grocery stores in my experience. Also, sign up for the Safeway club card for cheaper groceries if you shop there while in the islands.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Most middle priced restaurants were so bad in Oahu & Maui that we usually hit Safeway for soup & a sub sandwich. They also have decent poke at the deli bar.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I looked at pricing for Hawaii accommodations (both the Maui and Kauai options) and was a bit disappointed to see how expensive it is, and how fully packed Hawaii appears to be in the time range I looked at. So far I'm looking at early March because I thought this was before the university spring break. Unfortunately every date I've tried so far is showing poor availability, like 98% booked up. Prices go down a bit later in March.

Even with VRBO, I'm not really seeing anything available for under 200 USD/night for a 1 bedroom apt which just shocked me. Are these normal prices for Hawaii? Maybe I'll just shorten my stay.

Question about VRBO: how do I know the property is legit and good? Is it enough to trust the star ratings and reviews on VRBO? These aren't hotels where I can look at tripadvisor for reviews.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Very interesting! Which month was that?


May.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

james4beach said:


> I looked at pricing for Hawaii accommodations (both the Maui and Kauai options) and was a bit disappointed to see how expensive it is, and how fully packed Hawaii appears to be in the time range I looked at. So far I'm looking at early March because I thought this was before the university spring break. Unfortunately every date I've tried so far is showing poor availability, like 98% booked up. Prices go down a bit later in March.
> 
> Even with VRBO, I'm not really seeing anything available for under 200 USD/night for a 1 bedroom apt which just shocked me. Are these normal prices for Hawaii? Maybe I'll just shorten my stay.
> 
> Question about VRBO: how do I know the property is legit and good? Is it enough to trust the star ratings and reviews on VRBO? These aren't hotels where I can look at tripadvisor for reviews.


Yes March is certainly the high season for Hawaii in general.

You never know with VRBO. The website and review system is pretty ghetto compared to Airbnb. We booked a condo through VRBO. There were no reviews, but it was through a proper condo management company. We didn't have any issues with the place and it was as described. It was a bit hairy sending away a deposit payment though.

Costco membership will pay for itself with the food alone if you're there for a week or more.

For car rentals, we've found that using the Budget rentals friends and family code (google it, it's easy to find) gets better pricing than Costco's best. Depending on the place, booking through their website also gets you in the express line for check in.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

james4beach said:


> I looked at pricing for Hawaii accommodations (both the Maui and Kauai options) and was a bit disappointed to see how expensive it is, and how fully packed Hawaii appears to be in the time range I looked at. So far I'm looking at early March because I thought this was before the university spring break. Unfortunately every date I've tried so far is showing poor availability, like 98% booked up. Prices go down a bit later in March.
> 
> Even with VRBO, I'm not really seeing anything available for under 200 USD/night for a 1 bedroom apt which just shocked me. Are these normal prices for Hawaii? Maybe I'll just shorten my stay.
> 
> Question about VRBO: how do I know the property is legit and good? Is it enough to trust the star ratings and reviews on VRBO? These aren't hotels where I can look at tripadvisor for reviews.


I booked a condo south of Malaga for 30 days in Spain spring '16 with VRBO and another one in Barcelona with sister company Home Away. No issues at all but used their process to transact $ rather than direct. For Spain much better inventory shown and better pricing than AirBnB. Don't know about Hawaii. We were on 4 islands in Feb '17 but overnighted on our cruise ship.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

A bit off topic but for any of you with easy access to Europe (e.g. you live in Toronto and can take the direct flight to London), seriously consider the Spanish and Portuguese islands. I had an incredible trip to the Canary Islands a few years ago. Spain has a chronic recession and accommodations can be very cheap. I couldn't believe what I could get, in a package tour out of London, to Canary Islands and other destinations. I think I paid 60 EUR/night for a full apartment right by the ocean. I stayed one week and I should have stayed 2-3 months... it was unbelievably good value.


----------



## dadaswell (Jan 6, 2016)

james4beach said:


> A bit off topic but for any of you with easy access to Europe (e.g. you live in Toronto and can take the direct flight to London), seriously consider the Spanish and Portuguese islands. I had an incredible trip to the Canary Islands a few years ago. Spain has a chronic recession and accommodations can be very cheap. I couldn't believe what I could get, in a package tour out of London, to Canary Islands and other destinations. I think I paid 60 EUR/night for a full apartment right by the ocean. I stayed one week and I should have stayed 2-3 months... it was unbelievably good value.


What compnay/website did you use??


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

dadaswell said:


> What compnay/website did you use??


I used lastminute.com (5 years ago). Originating from London, I paid 409 GBP = 700 CAD which was a package flight + 6 nights in the Canary Islands.

However, I was already in the UK. The roundtrip cost to the UK may not make such a thing worthwhile if you're starting from Canada.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

james4beach said:


> I couldn't believe what I could get, in a package tour out of London, to Canary Islands and other destinations. I think I paid 60 EUR/night for a full apartment right by the ocean. I stayed one week and I should have stayed 2-3 months... it was unbelievably good value.


60 EUR/night in the iberian peninsula is living large my friend. I think I averaged like a third to half that in prime locations but not islands. Not western hotel standard but not hostels either and you shouldn't be spending your time in your room when in Europe anyways. I take it food was a fair bit cheaper in Portugal and it's nearly always sunny. Surfing there too but not my thing. Definitely far better value than Hawaii imho but Hawaii is very unique and worth seeing

As far as flights I'm always amused that I can fly further to SoCal for half the price of flying to Winterpeg.. Toronto is spoiled for cheap flights yet still at least 10x more expensive than flights in Europe..


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

So perhaps I overpaid even at those levels, but it seemed like a great deal to me. Canary Islands weather seemed great too -- hot, sunny, dry. I had some great surfing too in Famara, Lanzarote. Plus there's a large Swedish commune who lives around there, so you keep meeting Swedish women hippies. I went out surfing with some friendly Germans and enjoyed the scenery of the cliffs and desert while floating on a board in the warm Atlantic. I didn't even know the Atlantic could be that warm.

My god I really hate Mondays at the office. When I think of the places I could be right now.

Toronto is an amazing place to live for YYZ alone. Something I deeply miss about living in Toronto. What a great lifestyle... live downtown, ditch the car. Take the $12 UP Express to Pearson Airport and you're there in 30 mins, no matter what kind of traffic there is. Or fly from the Island Airport and get to NYC, Boston, etc.

Anyway, from west coast US, are there other good options besides Hawaii? It's expensive but doable, just can't afford a long trip at those accommodation rates. I guess I could do Mexico. I looked into Australia -- there's an AC sale that ends today -- and surfing will be amazing, weather is amazing this time of year... _drool_ ... but I'd have to do a 2+ week trip to make such long travel worthwhile.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Ahh I missed the word islands and jumped on the Spanish and Portuguese part but those are great value destinations if you're flying to Europe. My annual training in Canary islands got replaced by the constant trips to warm sandy MENA destinations, so I've never been.

From west coast I would consider Bali Indonesia for value surfing. Lots of foreigners carrying surf boards on scooters with purpose built racks. It's kind of like Hawaii in that you want to get away from cities to a more secluded beach town. For a tenth of the price of a room in Hawaii you can get a very nice beach resort

Although Mount Agung could mess up flights any day now and there's a security advisory to be aware of.. I wouldn't let that deter you unless you plan to go to crowded night clubs or full moon parties etc. I see the surf/dive locations as very safe but due diligence is required (like don't go to Jakarta etc)


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Yup - Hawaii is expensive. Great place to take your girlfriend and have her pay half... Not great for a dude travelling solo.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I guess I could do Mexico.


Surf's up.... https://www.sayulitalife.com/hobelisco

Oh...and home to the worlds best burrito's. https://www.sayulitalife.com/burritorevolution#reviews_block


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Sayulita surf is much like Poipu, not exciting but very consistent.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

If anyone's thinking of going to Hawaii in the winter, this might not be a bad time to book it. I was able to find some reasonably priced resorts, condos, and homes using Hotwire and Airbnb for mid to late January.

For Maui, I ended up finding good accommodations in the 3* realm that worked out to $196/night (after all fees, USD). The car rental doesn't seem too bad at $412/wk (with fees, USD) from a major rental agency at the airport. However, I saw car prices go insanely high depending on the exact day. I had to keep my trip to 7 days due to the costs.

I decided to take a gamble with the non-refundable Hotwire booking because I was able to get a nice price. I don't usually book nonrefundable hotels so far out. I will first spend some days in west Maui, then try an Airbnb at Kihei.


----------



## ashanimatarage (Dec 31, 2018)

I think Kauai offers the best combo for what you are looking for and The best surfing in all of Hawaii is the north shore of Oahu...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the thoughts. In the season I'm going, the ocean is too rough on the north shores. As a surfer I'm seeking the west and south swells, so that seasonal consideration pointed me towards Maui. I think Oahu would have also been a good choice (for south/west swell) but the north shore is too deadly this time of year.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We were there is February but the most consistent surf was year round. Not the biggest. But dawn to dusk surfers in shifts.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

It seems that the roadside assistance I get with a Home Trust credit card doesn't cover Hawaii (or Alaska).

kcowan, can you share any car rental tips? Did you pay the rental agency extra for the roadside assistance?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

No I self-insure when I am not covered. It only cost me once in 50 years of driving. Just lucky I guess.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips about Hawaii, everyone.

I'm having a great time here on Maui! Today I even saw giant turtles, and a Hawaiian monk seal (endangered) sleeping on the beach. There's a lot of fun things to do.

I'm very happy with the booking I found through Hotwire. This was one of those of hotels with a hidden name, non-refundable. I can't remember what the description said, but it turns out it's a complete apartment with balcony, living room, and full kitchen. I discovered that at $184 USD per night (after all fees) this is considered a very good deal for a condo here, and this particularly property is completely booked up. Even AirBnB prices for condos and full apartments were higher.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Have fun!

I'd recommend getting a convertible, even for just a day if you don't want to break the bank, and driving along those windy coast roads. Looking up with no roof and seeing the cliffs and tropical jungle zoom by is just awesome! But don't crash!


----------



## *PetePerfectMan* (Jan 24, 2019)

*Honolulu and Oahu*

I've never been in Hawaii. However, my friend suggested *Honolulu* and *Oahu* since the beaches are a great wonders and there are a lot of things to do. Hope you enjoy your vacation. :nevreness:


----------

